# Errore terminale di gnome[Risolto]

## RenfildDust

La shell di gnome non parte! Cioè, la finestra si avvia, ma si apre una finestrella di alert che da questo messaggio:  *Quote:*   

> Errore nel creare il processo figlio per questo terminale

 . Quando clicco su OK l'avviso va via ma la finestra del terminale ovviamente non funziona (non c'è neanche il prompt).

La cosa strana è che la cosa accade con tutti gli utenti tranne che root.

Cosa può essere?

----------

## lavish

Copia l'output di 

```
mount |grep devpts
```

----------

## RenfildDust

ecco l'output:

 *Quote:*   

> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

 

ma la directory /dev/pts  è vuota

----------

## RenfildDust

Semplicemente avevo ancora coldplug e non avevo udev. Non me ne ero accorto prima in quanto lo usavo solo come server, e aggiornando il kernel non avevo notato che si dovesse fare questa sostituzione.

Questo spiega anche questo:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4198941.html

----------

